# No Tire left



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As you can see in the picture below I had a little problem on my way home this weekend.










Air pressure checked OK prior to leaving home 50 psi. Drove 170 miles to campground, checked for warm tread but not pressure checked on arrival.

Left site with only visual check of tires. Drove 100 miles and stopped for a bite to eat. Visual check and check for hot tread, all looked good.

Drove 20 miles and was flagged down as having lost a tire. I had no feeling from the trailer to indicate that I had lost the tire







. Lost the drivers side rear tire. Average speed was 55 to 63 mph, mostly flat and mostly straight. On looking at the whole thing I should have noticed that there was a little lean to the drivers side. Not sure how much longer the other tire on the drive side would have lasted.

Not much secondary damage to speak about, just a little bent sheet metal and a broken trim support. The only scary part was the LP gas line took a big hit but was not broken.

Anybody else have experience with blow outs? Warranty claim on tire failure?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

No, I haven't had a blow out on this one yet. On our last RV we lost several tires over the course of 14 years that we had it, scary feeling. I did just have the tires rotated and balenced they were quite a ways out of balence and getting some cupping. I wouldn't worry about the gas line, seeing as how it is steel pipe I don't think you can damage it. The rest looks like you may be able to rub it out or use mineral spirts to clean it. Did you use the back up onto blocks method to change the tire?? Kirk


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

YOW!

That must have caused some heart flutter when you saw that one. Any special road conditions or just asphalt and concrete?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The gas line that was whacked was where it went from steel to cooper and goes up into the trailer for the furnace.

The road was dry asphalt.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

It looks like the rim was spared damage.

It may be very hard to determine if it failed from defect or you ran over something. Lots of luck with warranty....

How do you check for hot thread, your hand?

Good luck trying to find the cause, if you do I would be interested.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Hot tread check is done by hand. I check to see that all the tires feel the same, if one is hotter then it is low on pressure. I want a new toy so may go get a hand held IR thermometer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The dealer to the rescue.
















He is replacing the tire and rim free, no questions asked. The dealer is 120 miles away and he is UPSing it to me today. Just wants the bits returned to him. He asked about secondary damage and I told I would take care of it.

I called the tire manufacture and they would replace the tire only not the rim and would only send it once they had the failed tire.









So just wanted to say thanks to Krueger's RV in Clarkston WA for doing the right thing.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> No, Did you use the back up onto blocks method to change the tire?? Kirk
> [snapback]14794[/snapback]​


Kirk, 
What's that?

Kevin P.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Kevin,

If you take a 3 inch high or so leveling block and pull one wheel up onto the block, the other wheel on that side will be in the air. It's not a great idea to leave it like that for long because all the weight is on one wheel, but it is okay for a short period of time like changing a flat. It's easier and faster than using a jack.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

YIKES! I hate flats! None yet here.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> If you take a 3 inch high or so leveling block and pull one wheel up onto the block, the other wheel on that side will be in the air. It's not a great idea to leave it like that for long because all the weight is on one wheel, but it is okay for a short period of time like changing a flat. It's easier and faster than using a jack.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, that's good to know. I'll try it just for giggles next time I'm hitched up.

Kevin P


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Andy that's bizzare my rear divers side tire is flat too. I think its a Outback Tire Union protest or something. I blocked my trailer and need to pull it off and see if I can tell why mine went flat. Glad I wasn't driving when it died on me but I am still wondering what I ran over to release the air.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For those that ask if I used the block method to roll up on to change the tire, the answer is no. I have a couple of 6 ton bottle jacks.

I wish there was an easy way to check what weight each tire is carrying. The rating on the tire is only 1760 max at 50 psi per tire so you lose one then the rest are way over loaded. Not a real warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Just confirms what I said on this forum several months ago...I will replace the Duro tires with radials before we go camping next season. Glad everyone is OK.

I know some campers have been running on the Duro tires for years, but I feel better going to radials. And I plan to get nice radials. Replacing the Duro tires with low end radials will probably make things worse.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Randy I noticed on one of the new 2005 owners at the Rally that they didn't have Duro's on them. But I can't recall which once they had. I am debating if I should make the swap, though I'll probably wait till Spring, no point in having them sit all Winter without any use. Who's replaced theirs? Suggestions, thought or comments?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The tires on my 2005 are Mission ST205/75 R14. Load range C

They are Radial 6 ply tires, I want to see what kind of tire I need to have about 2500 pound rating per tire so that I have more margin if I lose one again.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I may drop on by good old Les Schwab and talk with them. A buddy of mine worked for them for some 25 years so I'll see what he suggests firsts I guess.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm thinking about replacing my Duro's next season. No sense waiting for mine to blow!


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

I had a blow-out on my 28BHS about a month ago. I was a Duro tire (front passenger side). I too was impressed with how well the TT handled when it blew. I didn't feel much and it continued to tow straight. Luckily, I heard it and looked in the mirror, and saw the shredded tire fly out the back. Didn't seem to do any damage other than bent the fender support.

Your dealer was much better than mine (that wouldn't be very hard). They told me that tires were not covered under warranty, and told me I had to get in contact with Duro. Duro made me fill out a report, and send in pictures of the tire. The did replace the tire promptly, but I had to pay to get it mounted.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

My tires on my 2002 are starting to get small cracks in the sidewalls. I am assuming they are tubeless. I plan on changing them for next season as well. I am also considering going up to aluminum rims with radials. Anyone seen any replacement 14" rims? I haven't been able to find any.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

CamperAndy

I haven't had a tire blow on a TT yet and hope I never have to experience it. Do you know what caused the tire to blow? Mfg defect, ran over something etc? I have had a tire blow on my car before and your heart does miss a few beats.

I glad everyone is ok.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Never had a blow out even with my old TT.

I'm glad to hear that it doesn't cause alot of problems with towing and you are able to safely get to a stop.

Wayne


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Just confirms what I said on this forum several months ago...I will replace the Duro tires with radials before we go camping next season. Glad everyone is OK.
> 
> I know some campers have been running on the Duro tires for years, but I feel better going to radials. And I plan to get nice radials. Replacing the Duro tires with low end radials will probably make things worse.
> 
> ...


Hi, Randy!
I'm not too impressed with the tires on my 2006 Outback 27RSDS. Went to check the air pressure in tires, and SAME tire (driver-side rear) had a defective valve stem. When I tried to add air, the air started coming out and continued to come out, when I removed the air nozzle! I finally managed to add more air, and fought the escaping air to get the cap on, and took it for repair the next morning!
Glad this didn't happen on the road!
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Appears it looks worse then it really was.

I take it you guys that know stuff about tires (which I don't) are not too impressed with the stock tires on the Outback.

What would be the tire of choice? As with most things on the Outback, I'm not too concerned about cost...just want to know I have quality tire and the family is safe.

Thanks for the input...


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

As soon as possible I am going to put some Goodyear Marathons on the new rig. I replaced the tires on our old TT with the above... Was very happy with the quality and ride.

Anybody want to buy some barely used Duro bias plys


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> As soon as possible I am going to put some Goodyear Marathons on the new rig. I replaced the tires on our old TT with the above... Was very happy with the quality and ride.
> 
> Anybody want to buy some barely used Duro bias plys
> 
> ...


I got a quote for the Goodyear Marathons @ $109 mount balanced road side hazard everything each. A bit pricey compared to what I've payed for popup tires but I've never read anything bad about these tires. Family safety 1st, price 10th on my priority list.

Anyone else have an opinion on these tires, 4 new one's going on in about a month or so.

Bill.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

> Anybody else have experience with blow outs? Warranty claim on tire failure?
> 
> 
> > I have,
> ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

So far no problems here
I'll have to give them a good look over once.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Huskytracks said:


> > Anybody else have experience with blow outs? Warranty claim on tire failure?
> >
> >
> > > I have,
> > ...


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

We also had a blowout this weekend on our 2006 27RSDS coming back from S. Llano State Park Sunday.







Fortunately nothing happened to the trailer. It was on the passenger side. I just happened to look out the mirror and saw smoke and told my husband to pull over we just had a blowout. We are going to replace all tires before we go out again with Goodyear Marathons. Those Nanco tires are junk. My DH always checked tire pressure and kept 303 tire protectant on them. We had planned on replacing them this spring anyway before this happened.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Just to add my experience:

Original stock bias ply Duro 205/75-14 LR-Cs, had 4 flat tires over two years (22 trips). So an 18.2% fail rate. Failure mechanism for every one was a small rock the pierced the tread and flattened the tire.

Upgraded to radial Allied 225/75-15 LR-Ds and nice new chrome wheels (Les Schwab). No flat tires over two months (1 trip). 0% fail rate.









Ok, so maybe the statistics aren't fair, but I'm hoping the new Allied's do better for me than the Duros. I went with the Les Schwab tires and wheels because they have a shop in every small town in Oregon, and I love their customer service (they fixed 3 of my 4 flats, free of charge, even though I didn't buy the tires from them).

Chet.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> I got a quote for the Goodyear Marathons @ $109 mount balanced road side hazard everything each.Â Anyone else have an opinion on these tires, 4 new one's going on in about a month or so.
> Bill.
> [snapback]81258[/snapback]​


We put 225-15 Load Range D Marathons on our 27rsds. We haven't had any problems and don't expect any. Paid $785 for 5 tires and aluminum wheels, mounted, balanced, chrome lug nuts, sales tax...out the door. Pic in the gallery.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=1958

Bill


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

My dad, wealth of knowledge...

I told him about this and he said that's why you need to make sure the TT is level under tow, not nose up or down.

Nose up will put more weight on rear axle, and tires.

Nose down will put more weight on the front axle.

Adjust your hitch to get the TT level in flight. I know I'm guilty of having a nose up attitude on my rig. But I'll look into that now.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> My dad, wealth of knowledge...
> 
> I told him about this and he said that's why you need to make sure the TT is level under tow, not nose up or down.
> 
> ...


Great point. I have been fortunate never to have a tire blow out. I do regular checks and walk arounds everytime I stop while travelling. It has become a routine. I am glad to hear that the trailer handles well with a tire blow out.

Thor


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Goodyear Marathons !!!
They don't blowout they just seperate.

Epinions Goodyear Marathon owners


----------

